
Data Entry Interface Using Continuous Gestures and Language Models - TBF-RnD
http://www.inference.org.uk/djw30/papers/uist2000.html
======
TBF-RnD
From the vault of lesser known input methods.

if anybody would have information on if reference [10] has been implemented I
would be extremely grateful.

The same goes for a running implementation of VirHkey, whatever I found on
that one all seems to be in French.

The paper is quite interesting in that it estimates the current "keyboard
franca" i.e. QWERTY under touch between 32.5 - 21.1 words per minute? I'd say
I do 20 wpm on a good day. Does this measure up with your experience?

